# So I bought a new pit today



## brute (Aug 19, 2016)

So after 20+ years of using my custom offset pit, I decided it was time to buy a new one. My "old" pit will go to a detective friend of mine for use at his ranch for another 20+ years. My new pit is a 20"x48" main chamber reverse flow pit with firebox which will be delivered tomorrow. I'm super excited and had to share the news with my bbq meat smoking friends. Attached are the pics of my "old" pit and my new reverse flow which will be delivered tomorrow morning.













Screenshot_2016-08-19-19-39-24-1.png



__ brute
__ Aug 19, 2016


















Screenshot_2016-08-19-19-43-12-1.png



__ brute
__ Aug 19, 2016






Thanks for letting me share my excitement with y'all.


----------



## redheelerdog (Aug 19, 2016)

Thats awesome Brute! What do you like smoking? Brisket, butts, other?

I'm guessn you boys down in San Antonio like your beef, whats your plans for the new pit?

Have fun!













That Looks Totally Awesome.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Aug 19, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Aug 20, 2016)

That's a great looking pit!

Congrats!

What are you going to smoke on it for your first run?

Al


----------



## timstalltaletav (Aug 20, 2016)

Real nice looking new rig!  Here's to another 20+ years of Q!!


----------



## 3montes (Aug 20, 2016)

Two nice looking rigs! Who fabricated the new one?


----------



## hardcookin (Aug 20, 2016)

Enjoy your new smoker! First smoke is always exciting.


----------



## brute (Aug 20, 2016)

My favorites to cook are briskets, pork butts or anything large (my brother is the rib cooker in the family) but I have cooked just about everything. 

My first smoke in the new pit will be none other then brisket! [emoji]128514[/emoji]
I planned on seasoning the pit today but its been raining cats and dogs all day and it doesn't look like it's going to let up anytime soon. [emoji]128546[/emoji]

The pit was built by Matt's BBQ Pits out of Pipe Creek, Tx. 
I've heard and read nothing but favorable things about reverse flow smokers so I figured it was time to buy one and start a new chapter in my bbq'ing journey.













20160820_163431-1.jpg



__ brute
__ Aug 20, 2016


----------



## jedroadie (Jul 19, 2017)

Sorry for posting in this thread.  I would be curious if you still like cooking on your Matt's.  I'm thinking about getting one.  Most posts online are of folks who recently got one.  I'd like to know how a year of cooking on one went.  Do you still recommend it?  Thanks!


----------



## brute (Sep 23, 2017)

Jedroadie said:


> Sorry for posting in this thread.  I would be curious if you still like cooking on your Matt's.  I'm thinking about getting one.  Most posts online are of folks who recently got one.  I'd like to know how a year of cooking on one went.  Do you still recommend it?  Thanks!



Love it! The easiest pit I've ever cooked on!


----------

